
Visual Studio 2017 Version 15.5, Visual Studio for Mac Released - runesoerensen
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/visualstudio/2017/12/04/visual-studio-2017-version-15-5-visual-studio-for-mac-released/
======
benaadams
> Performance: In this update we continued to improve performance. Solution
> load times for large C# and Visual Basic projects is nearly cut by half. The
> time to switch between debug and release is significantly reduced. It is
> faster to add, remove, and rename files and folders in .NET Core projects.
> Project templates should now unfold much faster than before. In the most
> exceptional cases, you can see up to a 40x improvement in unfold time.

